# Monitor schaltet sich nicht ein?



## WaZZkeSS (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo allerseits!

  Ich habe einen
  AMD 2.5GHz
  512 DDRAM
  AIM Bios
  MSI 648 MAX     MS-6585 (v1.x) ATX
  GeForce 4MX 400

 Rechner, der Super funktioniert hat. Jetzt habe ich mir eine 1024 DDRAM gekauft und natürlich gleich eingebaut. Und was passiert, der Monitor zeigt eine Meldung mit irgendwas von
 "Adjust ... Frequently.... 60Hz". Leider habe ich die Fehlermeldung nicht geschrieben. Diese Meldung war nicht vom PC, sondern, wenn man bei einem LCD Monitor die Menü-Taste drückt, kommt halt so ein grauer Fenster. Und in so einer Fenster kam die Meldung.
 Dann habe ich die 512er rausgenommen, Bild war da, und ich ging gleich ins BIOS, aber vorher, bevor die Laufwerke erkannt wurden, hatte ich glaube ich die gleiche Fehlermeldung in weiß ganz unten. Im Bios habe ich die Option "Advanced Chipset Features - Timing Setting Mode" von Fast auf Turbo gesetzt. Bei den "Frequency/Voltage Control" wollte ich nachschauen ob man das Problem dort lösen kann, habe dort auch nichts verändert.
  Grafikkarte und Monitor sind in Ordnung. Habe es mit einer anderen Grafikkarte und Monitor auch ausprobiert.
  Jetzt meine Riesengroße bitte an euch, mir bei meinem Problem zu helfen.
  Ich würde auch gern wissen wie oder wo ich den Multiplikator setzen kann.
  Motherboard 133MHz
  CPU 2500
  Multiplikator 18

 Bitte genaue erklärung, da ich mit solchen Hardwarekonflikten so gut wie nie gehabt habe. Ich wäre für jeden Vorschlag, Tipp usw. sehr dankbar.

  WaZZkeSS


----------

